
UK Man Found Not GUILTY of Sex Offense Must Give Cops 24h Notice Before Sex - gkya
http://www.freerangekids.com/man-found-not-guilty-of-sex-offense-must-give-cops-24-hour-notice-before-he-has-sex/
======
gkya
Also can't touch computers and fridges etc. with internet connection.

